# 6 Month Olds Ear - Question



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi guys! 

I have always heard that the ear with the tattoo usually stands up first because of the increased blood flow, but for me it was the opposite. During teething the tattooed ear got pretty floppy, it is still slightly soft and seems to have a little crease that the other doesnt have. Should I worry about taping or could it still be gaining strength? About what age are both ears completely solid even when running etc? I am including a picture of the tattooed ear, the crease is in the middle where the black fur around the edges start. I also included a picture of his other ear. Hopefully the pictures work this is my first try


----------



## mayapj (Feb 24, 2011)

I taped mine and it made it worse..... here are some pics and what happened with my pup. I'd leave it alone, seriously. GSD Puppy Ears: Will they stand?? – The Owner Obsession


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If they aren't up by 6 months it starts to get iffy. Yes they can still go up but chances increase they will not with age. Anytime mine aren't up by 5 months I use forms. I recommend forms over taping. If you use them be sure you use a surgical glue and not regular glue.

I've also heard supplementing Seameal can help.


----------



## trapper66 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mine puppy is 6months and they were both up nice but now the left is drooping should I worry?


----------

